# Police Officer Rafael Ramos



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Rafael Ramos*
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Saturday, December 20, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 2 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/20/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Committed suicide
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Rafael Ramos and Police Officer Wenjian Liu were shot and killed from ambush while sitting in their patrol car at the intersection of Myrtle Avenue and Thompkins Avenue in Bedford-Stuyvesant.

Both officers were participating in an anti-terrorism drill when a subject walked up their patrol car and opened fire with a handgun, striking them both in the head and upper body multiple times. Other officers immediately pursued the the subject into a nearby subway station where the man committed suicide.

The subject was a gang member from Baltimore, Maryland, who had traveled to New York City specifically to ambush police officers. The man had published his intentions on social media prior to the shooting.

Officer Ramos had served with the New York City Police Department for two years.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner William J. Bratton
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22309-police-officer-rafael-ramos#ixzz3MUV2JkkL


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------

